# How much experience is needed for MFA in Direction?



## samagana (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello, 
I applied for MFA in film direction at various American universities this year. I was rejected by all of them. I do not know if my experience in the work field is enough for people to take my application seriously. 

So I was curious... how much experience in required for the universities to take u seriously? or is it all about how good your portfolio looks and I just didn't have a spectacular one?

I am an international applicant and I don't own a copy of Film School Confidential


----------



## tigeri (Apr 9, 2012)

According to FSC, AFI cares about your directing work/experience the most out of all the schools. You should be prepared to send them some good **** if you apply.


----------



## samagana (Apr 9, 2012)

But what is the definition of some good ****?

lets imagine someone making films with very limited means and doing a decent job of it and then imagine someone else who happens to be working for a big label for a few production...

who will make it through? Will they both be considered the same or will the one with a more commercial background be preferred


----------



## duders (Apr 10, 2012)

For some of the other programs (NYU, Columbia, USC for sure) you don't need any directing experience. 

They want people from a broad background that can draw from personal experience to tell stories. 

These programs (in general) don't want students that have gone to film school already.


----------



## samagana (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah ok! Thats good to know...

btw I didnt mean people who have already gone to film schools... I mean people who have experience in making films or being a part of a film crew.


----------

